# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  NOKIA 3310 สวยๆ ครับ

## bann

*NOKIA 3310 เครื่องค้างสต็อก สวยๆ ครับ มีตัวเครื่อง แบต และ วอร์ชชาร์ท ราคา 850 บาท รับประกันตัวเครื่อง 3 เดือน สนใจติดต่อมาได้เลยครับที่ 086-1021115 คุณช้าง*

----------


## bann

upppppppppp

----------


## bann

upppppppppp

----------


## bann

upppppppppppp

----------


## bann

uppppppppppppp

----------

